# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ

## ολαφ

Καλό μεσημέρι ,
είμαι νέο μέλος στην παρέα σας και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το χρόνιο πρόβλημα που έχω με την Νυχτερινή υπερφαγία. Έχω κάνει άπειρες προσπάθειες να ακολουθήσω διατροφή αλλά είμαι σαν της ΑΡΤΑΑΣ το γεφύρι δλδ ότι προσπάθεια κάνω κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας πάει στράφι το βράδυ που σηκώνομαι και τρώω. Έχω πάει σε αρκετούς διαιτολόγους αλλά κανένας δεν μπόρεσε να με βοηθήσει. μετά από έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο αποφάσισα να γραφτώ εδή μήπως και μπορέσω να βρώ ένα στήριγμα. 
Ειλικρινά έχω φτάσεις στα όρια μου τόσο απο θέμα κιλών αλλά και ψυχολογικά.

----------


## δελφίνι

Να κάνεις taste and diet έκανα εγώ και έχασα 13 κιλά!

----------


## betelgeuse

Ολαφ , για αρχη θα σου προτεινα να κρατησεις ενα ημερολογιο διατροφης και υπερφαγιας και να καταγραφεις ολα οσοα τρως κατα την διαρκεια της μερας και κατα την διαρκεια των υπερφαγικων επεισοδιων.
Ετσι θα μπορουσες να δεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε οδηγει εκει και να το αντιμετβπισεις καλυτερα. 
Επισης εχε υποψην οτι μπορει η προσπαθεια που λες πως κανεις την ημερα , ισως να ειναι η αιτια για την νυχτερινη επιδρομη.

----------


## AntreasKan

- Προσπάθησε να τρως ισορροπημένα όλη την ημέρα για να μην πεινάς υπερβολικά το βράδυ. 
- Μείωσε σταδιακά τις ποσότητες του φαγητού και όχι απότομα.

Πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα ; Ύψος

----------


## ολαφ

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την άμεση ανταπόκριση 
betelguese) την ημερήσια καταγραφή την έχω ακούσει , θα δοκιμάσω, τι κάνω όμως που κάποιες φορές που ξυπνάω και δεν θυμάμαι τι έφαγα? 
Το βιβλίο που βλέπω σαν παράθεση "thin positive" το έχετε διαβάσει? αξίζει το κόπο?
AntreasKan, κοντεύω τα 105 με ύψος 165. 
Επίσης βρήκα ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον link(από εδώ μέσα) Με ημερήσια καταγραφή θα δω πως θα πάει .
Οποιαδήποτε άλλη πρόταση ....ΔΕΚΤΗ !!!
Θα τα ξαναπούμε

----------


## Stephania

Το θέμα του *ολαφ* είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικο, αφού νομίζω είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό και όχι οργανικό.
Εγώ, αν δεν φάω το βράδυ, αν δεν ακολουθησω δηλαδή την ΙΔΕΑ πως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ, πολύ απλά δεν κοιμάμαι. Πως θα την αποβαλλουμε αυτη την ιδέα??

----------


## 66psy

καλως σε βρικαμε μελος!

Μηπως να σταματουσες τις επισκεψεις σε διαιτολογους και να πηγαινες σε ενα ψυχολογο?
πολυ συχνα τετοια θεματα ειναι ψυχολογικα! 
ο διαιτολογος τι να σου κανει? το θεμα ειναι να σταματησεις αυτη την συνηθεια κι σε αυτο δεν μπορει να σε βοηθησει ο διαιτολογος! εξαλλου αν την σταματησεις ή τουλαχιστον την περιορισεις θα χασεις πολλα κιλα!
η υπερφαγια συμβαινει ολες τις μερες? 
ποσο καιρο το κανεις αυτο?
τρως μπροστα στον υπολογιστη ή την τβ?

----------


## Ivvy

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Εγω το παθαίνω ανα περιοδους απο λιγο εως πολύ έντονα λογω της βουλιμίας.. Ειδικά αν τυχει και φαω και τα βγαλω το μεσημερι ολη την υπολοιπη ωρα μεχρι να κοιμηθώ πλακώνω το φαγητο γιατι μεσα μου εχω την ιδεα οτι αφου τα εβγαλα πριν τωρα μπορω να φαω ότι θέλω.. Καμια ιδέα για το πως να το σταματησουμε αυτό? Το να τα γραφω εμενα δεν με βοηθησε παρα πολυ γραφω μερικα και μετα σταματάω.. Πρεπει να το κανεις συνήθεια? Πως γίνεται?

----------


## Macgyver

ι 


> Το θέμα του *ολαφ* είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικο, αφού νομίζω είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό και όχι οργανικό.
> Εγώ, αν δεν φάω το βράδυ, αν δεν ακολουθησω δηλαδή την ΙΔΕΑ πως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ, πολύ απλά δεν κοιμάμαι. Πως θα την αποβαλλουμε αυτη την ιδέα??



Αγαπητη Στεφανια , κι εγω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω νηστικος , πινω κανα ποτηρι γαλα πριν . Οι πρωτεινες , πριν τον υπνο , εντεινουν την αυπνια , ενω οι υδατανθρακες , τον διευκολυνουν . Το γαλα , εχει κι απ τα δυο . Αλλιως τρως ενα αυγο βραστο , 80 θερμιδες ειναι , βαραινεις , και κοιμασαι . Αφου δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως .............καλο ειναι το τελευταιο σου γευμα , να απεχει 3 ωρες απ τον υπνο τουλαχιστον , το ξερεις , φανταζομαι . Η φαε λιγο παγωτο , οχι παρφε βεβαια , αλλα οτιδηποτε γλυκο , διευκολυνει τον υπνο .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ολαφ!...εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου να θυμηθω τι μου θυμίζει το νικ σου...
εχω δοκιμάσει την μεθοδο της καταγραφης..... ωωω betel... ακομα γελάω όσο το θυμάμαι... καλυτερα να εβαζα καποιον να με χαστουκιζει παρα να εβλεπα αυτες τις σειρες να κατεβαινουν και να πληθαινουν. 
το να βαζεις εναν αλκοολικο να καταγραφει τι πίνει δεν προκειται να τον εμποδισει να πίνει... ισα ισα που αυτο θα τον οδηγησει πιο συντομα στην απελπισία και την αυτολύπηση και θα τον κανει απλα να θελει να πιει απλα περισσοτερο. 

η υπερφαγια ειναι μια εξαρτηση..και όπως όλες οι εξαρτησεις , ετσι και αυτη εχει εναν και μοναδικο μεγαλο συμμαχο, που ονομαζεται ΕΝΟΧΕΣ!!!

αγαπητα μελη σας σεβομαι και σας αγαπώ, είστε το καταφύγιο μου και το εξομολογητήριο μου, ειστε οι μονοι ανθρωποι που σας εχω πει ΟΛΑ τα μυστικα μου και πάντα με βοηθατε και ελπίζω να μην μου θυμωσεται με αυτο που θα σας πω... αλλα να το επεξεργαστητε μεσα σας ...αν θελετε φυσικα!
ενω σε όλα τα αλλα θεματα εχετε μια εμπεριστατωμένη και θεση και ψαγμενη ( οι περισσοτεροι απο εσας), στο θεμα υπερφαγια - πάχος, θυμίζετε χαζογκομενιστηκα περιοδικα!... είτε εχετε το ιδιο προβλημα - ειτε οχι η προσεγγιση ειναι επιφανειακη... σε καποιους μαλιστα ξεκαθαρα ρατσιστικη, οσο και αν προσπαθειτε να το καλυψετε..η ευγενεια δεν αρκει...(ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ)

πρωτο μελημα μας φιλε όλαφ..ειναι να ξεκουρασουμε τον εαυτο μας απο τις ΕΝΟΧΕΣ, μονο ετσι θα ελαφρυνουμε κατα πολυ το φορτιο του προβλήματος μας...αν εισαι 100 κιλα νιωθεις 400 κιλα ... νιωθεις αποκρουστικος για να βγεις , για να φλερταρεις..και το γεγονος οτι η λύση ειναι τόοοσο "απλη" απλα το ραβεις ...εκτος απο αποκρουστικοι αισθανομαστε και ανικανοι, ηλίθιοι, χαμενες υποθεσεις , αναξιοι να ζουμε αυτο το δωρο που λέγεται ζωη κτλ κτλ η λίστα συνεχιζεται ...

σκεφτηκες ποτε οτι ισως μας παχαινει η κακια και η βλακεια του κοσμου και όχι η προσωπικη μας... σε εναν φιλο σου τι θα ελεγες αν σου ελεγε ...πω ρε φιλε ειμαι ασχημος και μαλ@κας? θα ελεγες λογικα ...ξεκολλα μαν αυτο που λες δεν ισχυει...οκ εκανες ενα ταδε λάθος ...ολοι κανουμε λάθη ...μην αυτοκοπανιεσαι..εχεις τοσα χαρισματα στην τελικη...και εννοειτε δεν εισαι ασχημος!!!!
οταν ομως στο λέει η ψυχουλα σου αυτο εσυ απαντας ...ΝΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ...και αφου δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις εισαι καταδικασμενος και σου αξιζουν όλες οι δυστηχίες σου...σου αξιζει η μοναξια ρε! Καταλαβαινεις με τι διαφορα προσεγγιζουμε και ποσο ανελέητοι ειμαστε με τον εαυτο μας... αν τα ελεγες ολα αυτα που λες στον εαυτο σου σε καποιον αλλον ... λογικα καπου θα επρεπε να σε κλεισουν...οταν ομως τα λεμε για εμας ειναι οκ. ο θειος οσκαρ ελεγε ο μονος τροπος για να απαλλαγεις απο την κριτική του κοσμου ειναι να κατακρίνεις τον εαυτο σου και σε αυτο ειμαστε ολοι μανουλες!!

ερχεται ο αλλος για το καλο σου και σου λεει παχυνες...εγω ήρθα ρε φιλε να σου πω οτι ασχημηνες, οτι γερασες , οτι αποβλακωθηκες, οτι συμβιβαστηκες με την πιο βαρετη σχεση, οτι εισαι βαρετος, οτι εισαι βλακας...και εγω για το καλο σου θα το πω για να το αλλαξεις και να το βελτιωσεις. ειναι δυνατον να καπνιζεις σαν φουγαρο να πινεις σαν μπεκροκανατα να χαπακωνεις χημειες που σε εμποδιζουν να σκεφτεις - να νιωσεις και να ανυσηχεις για την δικη μου υγεια??? σοβαρα τωρα??? σε ποιο λογικο συμπαν δεν ειναι γελοιο ολο αυτο!

εχω βαρεθει να βλέπω κακοντυμενες κακοβαμενες και κακοχτενισμενες ευσωμες γυναικες...γιατι θεωρουν οτι η οποιαδηποτε περιποιηση ειναι περιττη εφόσον δεν εισαι 12 κιλα!...τα ψωνια σε εναν ευτραφη ανθρωπο ειναι μαρτυριο ...η στιγμη που τελικα μπαινεις σε ενα παντελόνι και κοιταζεσαι στον καθρευτη και βλεπεις οτι δεν σε κολακευει καθολου και παρολα αυτα το αγοραζεις γιατι δεν φταει το παντελόνι...οοοχι φταιει το περιεχομενο. σου χει περασει ποτε απο το μυαλο οτι τα μαγαζια για μεγαλα μεγεθη απλα εχουν ακομψα ρουχα και απλα χρειαζεται να το ψαξεις λίγο περισσοτερο?...οχι βεβαια γιατι ειμαστε ετσι και αλλιως καταδικασμενοι στην ασχημια μας!.. ε λοιπον κυριες μου αγορασα μια φανταστικη παντελονα τις προαλλες και οχι απο μαγαζι με μεγαλα μεγεθη ... με ψηλωνει, με λεπταινει και καλυπτει σωστα τα σημεια που δεν πρεπει να τονιζει... απλα το εψαξα σαν παλαβη μεχρι να το βρω! και νιωθω υπέροχα μεσα σε αυτην και αυτο περναει και προς τα εξω ... γιατι ναι... εχουν αρχισει να αχνοφενονται μαγαζια για μεγαλα κοριτσια που δεν θυμιζουν γεροντιστικα συντηριτικα ρεταλια ..τα οποια υπερχρεωνουν και απο πάνω... δεν φτανει που πρεπει να φορεσω ενα παντελονει που διπλασιαζει τα μπουτια μου πρεπει να ειναι και σε παραλογη τιμη...ετσι να γινει ολοκληρωμενη η αυτοτιμωρια.

οκ δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε κολαν με μπουστακι...αλλα ετσι και αλλιως σε πολυ λίγες κατι τετοιο συγχωρειτε και οι περισσοτερες απο αυτες εχουν αλλα θεματα πολυ πιο σοβαρα απο το δικο σου!! γιατι ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ εχου θεματα με την εμφανηση τους...ολοι τσεκαρουνε τις αλλαγες στον καθρευτη κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος...εκτος απο αυτον που το λέει μπας και το πιστεψει...που ειναι και οι χειροτεροι!...και οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι βιωνουν την χειροτερη μοναξια...σε καθε σωματοτυπο...η αγαπη του εαυτου μας ειναι μια δυσκολη δουλεια σε συνεχη διαδικασια εξελιξης.. με λάθη και πισοπατηματα...ποσο μαλλον η αγαπη για καποιον αλλον ανθρωπο... ετσι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ οχι εσυ που εφαγες - ηπιες - θυμωσες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο εκανες.

σορυ για την φλυαρία και ελπίζω πραγματικα να μπεις στον κόπο να τα διαβασεις όλα αυτα και εσυ και οποιος αλλος μπορει και ελπίζω να μπορεσω να βοηθησω καποιον αλλον ανθρωπο...οσο βοηθηθηκα εγω απο την απενεχοποιηση...εχω πολυ δρομο ακομα μπροστα μου και πολλα θεματα να λύσω...νομιζω οτι ειναι μια καλη αρχη να βαλουμε καποια θεματα στα σωστα μεγεθη...δεν εισαι 400 κιλα ...εισαι 100 ... φαε και φαε και φαε...οσο πιο ελευθερα απο τυψεις τρως ...τοσο λιγοτερο θα τρως....κανεις δεν ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟΣ και η αγαπη αξιζει σε ΟΛΟΥΣ 

υ.γ. κανε τις κανονικες εξετασεις που πρεπει να κανεις για να σιγουρευτεις οτι η σωματικη υγεια σου βρισκεται σε καλο δρομο ;)

τα ιδια πραγματα τα εχω πει με ολους τους τροπους εδω μεσα και θα συνεχισω να τα λέω ακουραστα και τα ιδια πραγματα με εμενα λένε και οι ψυχιατροι πανω σε αυτο το θεμα... οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε απο εκει και πέρα.

----------


## Remedy

> ολαφ!...εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου να θυμηθω τι μου θυμίζει το νικ σου...
> εχω δοκιμάσει την μεθοδο της καταγραφης..... ωωω betel... ακομα γελάω όσο το θυμάμαι... καλυτερα να εβαζα καποιον να με χαστουκιζει παρα να εβλεπα αυτες τις σειρες να κατεβαινουν και να πληθαινουν. 
> το να βαζεις εναν αλκοολικο να καταγραφει τι πίνει δεν προκειται να τον εμποδισει να πίνει... ισα ισα που αυτο θα τον οδηγησει πιο συντομα στην απελπισία και την αυτολύπηση και θα τον κανει απλα να θελει να πιει απλα περισσοτερο. 
> 
> η υπερφαγια ειναι μια εξαρτηση..και όπως όλες οι εξαρτησεις , ετσι και αυτη *εχει εναν και μοναδικο μεγαλο συμμαχο, που ονομαζεται ΕΝΟΧΕΣ!!!
> *
> ........
> ........
> 
> ...


ωραια ολα αυτα που μας λες ρεα μου, και κυριως η παραγραφος με το υποκριτικο ενδιαφερον των αλλων για το καΛο σου κιαι την υγεια σου.
ειναι βεβαιο οτι ελαχιστοι απο οσους περιγραφεις να σχολιαζουν τα ξενα κιλα το κανουν απο καλη προθεση και ενδιαφερον για την υγεια του κι ακομα πιο ελαχιστοι εχουν ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ καλη υγεια λογω πολλων καταχρησεων επικτητων , απο τσιγαρο μεχρι καθιστικη ζωη, ναρκωτικα, ασθενειες η οτιδηποτε αλλο...
ακομα πιο ελαχιστοι εχουν καλη εμφανιση , γιατι τα λιγα κιλα δεν αρκουν για μια ωραια εμφανιση, χρειαζονται και ωραιες αναλογιες κι ενα ωραιο προσωπο. περιεργως πως οσοι σχολιαζουν τα κιλα των αλλων ολο και σαν αναποδα γαμωτα μοιαζουν ,η εχουν τον ανθρωποδιωχτη. ακομα κι αν εχουν σχεδον κανονικα κιλα.(γιατι αραγε?)

το προβλημα μου ομωςμε την αναλυση σου ειναι οτι καταληγει στο γνωστο (και θεμιτο) σκεπτικο "τα παχη μου τα καλη μου, σ οποιους αρεσουμε, για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε"...

εννοω, οτι υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που θελουν πραγματικα να απαλλαγουν απο περιττα κιλα γιατι ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ.
θα πρεπει να αναγνωριζεις και σε αυτους αυτο το δικαιωμα.
και σορι, αλλα ΔΕΝ με καλυπτει η πρακτικη να "ψαχνω σαν παλαβη" να βρω την μοναδικη μαγικη παντελονα που δεν παχαινει, αλλα ομορφαινει....
προτιμω να φορεσω οποια μου γυαλισει και να την ομορφαινω εγω...

οσο για την ενοχη, πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι η μοναδικη συμμαχος της παχυσαρκιας. υπαρχει και η αδρανεια και η αρνηση....
ισως οχι σε ολους, ισως οχι παντα ολα μαζι, αλλα κατα περιπτωση...

αν λοιπον εχεις καταληξει στο "σ οποιον αρεσουμε", με γεια σου με χαρα σου και σου προτεινω κι εγω να τους στελνεις ολους στον διαολο οσους τολμουν να σου παραστησουν τους συμβουλατορες υγειας με ενα τσιγαρο στο χερι (ειδικα τους κακομουτσουνους)....

αν ομως οπως εγω, καποτε κατεληξες οτι σου αξιζει το σωμα που ονειρευεσαι, εχεις καθε δικαιωμα να το αποκτησεις και θελει κι αλλα εκτος απο γαμοσταυριδια.
εχω καταληξει οτι δεν ταιριαζουν ολα σε ολους, οχι μονο ολες οι αποψεις, αλλα ουτε και ολες οι μεθοδοι.
εγω ορκιζομαι στην καταγραφη και την μετρηση. οχι με το βιβλιαρακι στο χερι, αλλα εστω και στο περιπου. εκει βρηκα την λυση , οταν την εψαξα. και δουλεψε θαυμασια.
το πρωτο ομως ειναι το κινητρο και η αποφαση.

οσο για νυχτερινες και αλλου τυπου υπερφαγιες, προεχει μια ισορροπια με ολων των ειδων τις "σωστες" τροφες, πριν μπει κανεις σε πιο ελεγχομενο προγραμμα και ισως και βοηθεια ψυχολογου ειδικευμενου στις διατροφικες διαταραχες.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εχεις απολυτο δικιο ρεμεντη που εθιξες αυτο το θεμα και καλυψες ενα σημειο που αφησα ανοιχτο... σαφως και εχεις δικαιωμα να εχεις το σωμα που θες, την δουλεια που θες, την προσωπικοτητα που θες , την σχεση που θες κτλ... ειναι αυτονόητο αυτο... και μπραβο σου που το καταφερες... μετα την οποια ουσιαστική αποφαση η καθε μεθοδος θα φερει αποτελεσμα...μεχρι ομως να φτασουμε σε αυτην ..ας ελευθερωθουμε απο τους ψυχαναγκασμους τυπου να χασω κιλα για να αρεσω στον τακη.ή να χασω κιλα για να μην νιωθω αποτυχημενος!

με τα παντελόνια λίγο το εχασες το θεμα, μαλλον δεν το εθεσα σωστα γιατι ακριβως τα ιδια πραγματα λέμε...μιλουσα για τις γυναικες που παραμελουν τον εαυτο τους λόγο κιλων και απλα αγοραζουν οτι κουμπώνει και οχι αυτο που θα τους γυαλίσει...γιατι πολυ απλα..και σου μιλω εκ πειρας σε αυτο...αν εχεις βαλει τον εαυτο σου τοσο χαμηλα και θεωρησε αποκρουστικη...δυσκολα σου γυαλιζουν παντελόνια... εννοειτε οτι δεν ανακάλυψα την μαγικη παντελονα ουτε τετραγωνισα τον κυκλο..απλα τονισα οτι μια γυναικα με πολλα κιλα ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να ειναι κομψη...και ενας αντρας φυσικα!! απλα θελει ψαξιμο ... (εξου και το παλαβη) ή δεν εχεις ψωνησει ποτε σε καταστηματα για μεγαλα μεγεθη ...ή εχεις ξεχασει ... αν ποτε βρεθει στο δρομο σου κανα τετοιο μπες και ριξε μια ματια να γελασεις!... η μπες εδω στα ον λαιν καταστηματα για μεγαλα μεγεθη ..αν θες να πεθανεις απο πληξη!!...απο τα 60 κομματια ζητημα αν αξιζουν τα 2-3 τα οποια υπερχρεωνουν φυσικα!!
σε αλλες χωρες υπάρχει ολοκληρος τομεας μοδας για φουλ σαιζ γυναικες και χρυσοπληρωμενα μοντελα και στην ψωροκωσταινα ακομα λέμε δημοσιως οτι η Μαρια κορινθιου ειναι χοντρη...η αισθητικη και η λογικη εχει πάει περιπατο!

η αδρανεια και η αρνηση για μενα ειναι συνεπειες της ενοχης..αλλα το καθε μυαλο δουλευει αλλιως οποτε μπορει σε εσενα να ειναι το ιδιο. απολυτα σεβαστο!

σε ενα αλλο θρεντ εχω πει οτι πριν καταλήξουμε σε καποιον ψυχίατρο και μας μπουκωσει με χημειες ή ψυχαναλητη που μας χρεωσει σε συνεδρειες...καλο ειναι να βεβαιωθουμε οτι οργανικα ειμαστε ενταξει...υπάρχουν και αλλοι λογοι που η διαθεση και η ορεξη επηρεαζονται...ορμονες - ζαχαρο- θυροειδης..και δυστηχως κανενας ψυχιατρος δεν σε στελνει να τις κανεις...( αποσο ξερω εγω)..οποτε ας εξαντλησουμε καθε αλλη πιθανότητα πριν φτασουμε στα αντι- γουατεβερ χαπια!!...

----------


## Truemanecig-Judy

Μπορώ να καταλαβαίνετε απόλυτα, αυτό είναι πραγματικά ένα καλό θέμα, έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσάς. Το σημαντικό πράγμα είναι να έχουμε μια καλή συνήθεια

----------


## despinan

> Καλό μεσημέρι ,
> είμαι νέο μέλος στην παρέα σας και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ το χρόνιο πρόβλημα που έχω με την Νυχτερινή υπερφαγία. Έχω κάνει άπειρες προσπάθειες να ακολουθήσω διατροφή αλλά είμαι σαν της ΑΡΤΑΑΣ το γεφύρι δλδ ότι προσπάθεια κάνω κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας πάει στράφι το βράδυ που σηκώνομαι και τρώω. Έχω πάει σε αρκετούς διαιτολόγους αλλά κανένας δεν μπόρεσε να με βοηθήσει. μετά από έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο αποφάσισα να γραφτώ εδή μήπως και μπορέσω να βρώ ένα στήριγμα. 
> Ειλικρινά έχω φτάσεις στα όρια μου τόσο απο θέμα κιλών αλλά και ψυχολογικά.


Olaf!!!!!!!! Μου αρέσει πολύ πολύ ο Όλαφ!!! Είναι ο αξιαγάπητος χιονάνθρωπος από την ταινία του Disney "Frozen".
Στο θέμα μας τώρα...πιστεύω ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό το πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον έτσι έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα άρθρα στο internet. Η διαταραχή ονομάζεται, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ και είναι η κατηγορία της βουλιμίας που δεν τιμωρούμε τον εαυτό μας προκαλώντας εμετό αλλά τον βάζουμε στην διαδικασία στέρησης με εξαντλητικές δίαιτες. Συνήθως μας οδηγεί σε αυτές τις υπερφαγίες η κατάθλιψη και νομίζουμε ότι θα αισθανθούμε καλύτερα τρώγοντας υδατάνθρακες..γιατί αυτό συνήθως ζητάμε όταν μας πιάνει..δεν βολευόμαστε με φρουτάκια...αλλά με κρουασάν, σοκολάτες και ό,τι άλλη βλακεία υπάρχει..και μόλις τα τρώμε, αρχίζουμε και βρίζουμε τον εαυτό μας. Αν διαβάζει το θέμα αυτό κάποιος ειδικός, ας απαντήσει. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται μόνο συνεδρίες με ψυχολόγο ή γίνονται σε συνδυασμό με φαρμακευτική αγωγή.

----------


## pavlina

> ι 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητη Στεφανια , κι εγω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω νηστικος , πινω κανα ποτηρι γαλα πριν . Οι πρωτεινες , πριν τον υπνο , εντεινουν την αυπνια , ενω οι υδατανθρακες , τον διευκολυνουν . Το γαλα , εχει κι απ τα δυο . Αλλιως τρως ενα αυγο βραστο , 80 θερμιδες ειναι , βαραινεις , και κοιμασαι . Αφου δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως .............καλο ειναι το τελευταιο σου γευμα , να απεχει 3 ωρες απ τον υπνο τουλαχιστον , το ξερεις , φανταζομαι . Η φαε λιγο παγωτο , οχι παρφε βεβαια , αλλα οτιδηποτε γλυκο , διευκολυνει τον υπνο .


Αγγελε θα με τρελανεις! Ενα ποτηρι γαλα θεωρειται φαγητο?

----------


## nightcrawler

Γεια σας.
Πρωτο μου post εδω, γιατι πασχω και εγω απο νυχτερινη υπερφαγεια εδω και 10 χρονια. Στα κοιλα ειχα ξεφυγει ενα καιρο αλλα πριν λιγο καιρο, με διαιτα και γυμναστικη, επεστρεψα στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι βασανιζομουν και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω γιατι το κανω αυτο .Δοκιμασα διαφορα διαιτιτικα τρικ (μαλλον ολα) .Μονο υδατανθρακες, μονο πρωτεινη,μονο σαλατες, διαιτα ολη τη μερα,υπορφαγεια ολη τη μερα (για να σκασω και να μην πεινασω το βραδυ), βιταμινες,γυμναστικες,ξεκο υραση ,κουραση κλπ .Ολα εκτος απο φαρμακα,υπνωτικα.Αυτο θα το αφηνα στους ειδικους. ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δεν πετυχε. Ολα αποτυχια.
Τελικα αφου αποδεχτηκα την ηττα μου (μονο 10 χρονια μου πηρε να το αποδεχτω -ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ) πηγα σε ψυχατρο ,οποιος με παρεπεμψε αρχικα σε ψυχολογο .
Εκει λοιπον τα παντα ξεκαθαρισαν και για οποιον το διαβασει στο μελλον ας ειναι μια ακομη ιδεα ,μηπως και σε σενα συμβαινει το ιδιο. 
Το πορισμα ηταν Ψυχαναγκαστικη Διαταραχη (λογω ανχους και αλλων θεματων) . Δεν σηκωνομουν γιατι πεινουσα (αυτο το ειχα καταλαβει) απλα το μυαλο μου εκτονωνονταν υποσυνειδητα μεσα απο αυτον τον ψυχαναγκασμο . Εγω ομως συνειδητα, υπεφερα .Επρεπε ομως να το κανω για να ηρεμισω. Επρεπε να σηκωθω να φαω ως απαραιτητη διαδικασια για να κοιμηθω . Δεν το ειχα συνηδειτοποιησει .Οταν διαβασα για ΙΔΨ και για ατομα που αναγκαζονται να κανουν κατι χωρις να το απολαμβανουν,με πληρη επιγνωση του λαθους ,τοτε απορησα πως δεν το ειχα καταλαβει πιο νωρις. Ισως ειχα κολλησει και εγω στο οτι φταιει η διατροφη και η πεινα μου .
Το κακο με αυτη την μορφη ΙΔΨ , ειναι οτι εκδιλωνεται ως διαταραχη στον υπνο και οταν το αφηνεις πολυ καιρο ,εδραιωνεται πολυ περισσοτερο απο αλλου τυπου ψυχαναγκασμους, οποτε περνει περισσοτερο χρονο για να θεραπευτει . 
Σε λιγο καιρο θα ξεκινησω και θεραπεια με φαρμακα ,οποτε θα σας πω τις εξελιξεις
Το εχει περασει αλλος αυτο ? τι θεραπεια πηρατε εσεις? Επειδη ειμαι νεος να δηλωσω οτι δεν προκειτε να παω να παρω το φαρμακο που να πειτε οτι πηρατε.Ειπαμε αυτο το αφησα στους ειδικους. Απλα να εχω μια εικονα.
ΑΑ! ευχαριστω για την αποδοχη και καλως σας βρηκα!

----------


## lena86

εχω υπαρξει παθουσα στο θεμα αυτο κ το επαθα απο τοτε που εχασα καποιον που αγαπουσα που στην τελικη δεν αξιζε ο τυπος...πηρα κιλα κ τα χανα οχι ολα αλλα τα μισα απο αυτα π πηρα κανοντας εξαντλητικες διαιτες με αποτελεσμα να χω φτασει 20 κιλα παραπανω απο τι θα πρεπε να μαι για να μαι αδυνατη.
Οι φίλοι δεν βοηθαγαν καθολου..δεν λεω να σ λενε επ παχυνες αδυνατισες δεν ειναι ωραιο αλλα να βγαιναμε θελαν μετα τν καφε να φανε κανα γλυκακι τους ελεγα κανω διαιτα κ με λεγαν ελα μωρε σιγα δεν θα παθεις τιποτε να φας γλυκο

----------


## meandme

> Γεια σας.
> Πρωτο μου post εδω, γιατι πασχω και εγω απο νυχτερινη υπερφαγεια εδω και 10 χρονια. Στα κοιλα ειχα ξεφυγει ενα καιρο αλλα πριν λιγο καιρο, με διαιτα και γυμναστικη, επεστρεψα στα φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι βασανιζομουν και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω γιατι το κανω αυτο .Δοκιμασα διαφορα διαιτιτικα τρικ (μαλλον ολα) .Μονο υδατανθρακες, μονο πρωτεινη,μονο σαλατες, διαιτα ολη τη μερα,υπορφαγεια ολη τη μερα (για να σκασω και να μην πεινασω το βραδυ), βιταμινες,γυμναστικες,ξεκο υραση ,κουραση κλπ .Ολα εκτος απο φαρμακα,υπνωτικα.Αυτο θα το αφηνα στους ειδικους. ΤΙΠΟΤΕ δεν πετυχε. Ολα αποτυχια.
> Τελικα αφου αποδεχτηκα την ηττα μου (μονο 10 χρονια μου πηρε να το αποδεχτω -ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ) πηγα σε ψυχατρο ,οποιος με παρεπεμψε αρχικα σε ψυχολογο .
> Εκει λοιπον τα παντα ξεκαθαρισαν και για οποιον το διαβασει στο μελλον ας ειναι μια ακομη ιδεα ,μηπως και σε σενα συμβαινει το ιδιο. 
> Το πορισμα ηταν Ψυχαναγκαστικη Διαταραχη (λογω ανχους και αλλων θεματων) . Δεν σηκωνομουν γιατι πεινουσα (αυτο το ειχα καταλαβει) απλα το μυαλο μου εκτονωνονταν υποσυνειδητα μεσα απο αυτον τον ψυχαναγκασμο . Εγω ομως συνειδητα, υπεφερα .Επρεπε ομως να το κανω για να ηρεμισω. Επρεπε να σηκωθω να φαω ως απαραιτητη διαδικασια για να κοιμηθω . Δεν το ειχα συνηδειτοποιησει .Οταν διαβασα για ΙΔΨ και για ατομα που αναγκαζονται να κανουν κατι χωρις να το απολαμβανουν,με πληρη επιγνωση του λαθους ,τοτε απορησα πως δεν το ειχα καταλαβει πιο νωρις. Ισως ειχα κολλησει και εγω στο οτι φταιει η διατροφη και η πεινα μου .
> Το κακο με αυτη την μορφη ΙΔΨ , ειναι οτι εκδιλωνεται ως διαταραχη στον υπνο και οταν το αφηνεις πολυ καιρο ,εδραιωνεται πολυ περισσοτερο απο αλλου τυπου ψυχαναγκασμους, οποτε περνει περισσοτερο χρονο για να θεραπευτει . 
> Σε λιγο καιρο θα ξεκινησω και θεραπεια με φαρμακα ,οποτε θα σας πω τις εξελιξεις
> Το εχει περασει αλλος αυτο ? τι θεραπεια πηρατε εσεις? Επειδη ειμαι νεος να δηλωσω οτι δεν προκειτε να παω να παρω το φαρμακο που να πειτε οτι πηρατε.Ειπαμε αυτο το αφησα στους ειδικους. Απλα να εχω μια εικονα.
> ΑΑ! ευχαριστω για την αποδοχη και καλως σας βρηκα!



Καλησπέρα, πρώτο μου ποστ επίσης... Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, από την εφηβεία ίσως και νωρίτερα και είμαι 38. 
Τελικά ξεκίνησες τη θεραπεία με τα φάρμακα? 
Σε ρωτάω γιατί από πέρυσι ξεκίνησα και γω να κάνω κάποιες ενέργειες με ψυχολόγους κτλ γιατί το θέμα με τα κιλά είχε φτάσει σε τραγικά επίπεδα... Ξεκίνησα με ψυχολόγο και μόλις σταμάτησα να πηγαίνω στη ψυχολόγο ξεκίνησα διατροφή και έχασα πολλά κιλά. Από τη στιγμή που ξεκίνησα τη διατροφή σταμάτησα και τη νυχτερινή υπερφαγία αλλά όχι και τα ξυπνήματα, απλά ξυπνούσα πήγαινα στη κουζίνα έπινα ένα ποτήρι νερό και ξανακοιμόμουν. Ας πούμε ότι το έλεγχα... Να πώ εδώ ότι η διατροφή μου ήταν με πολύ λίγους υδατάνθρακες (επειδή είδα να αναφέρεται κάπου) 
Πρός τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου αποφάσισα να ανεβάσω λίγο τον υδατάνθρακα και εκεί άρχισε πάλι η νυχτερινή υπερφαγία. Για να μη τα πολυλογώ όταν είδα οτι άρχισα πάλι τα ίδια αποφάσισα να πάω σε ψυχίατρο, η διάγνωση ήταν ΓΑΔ και μου έδωσε να παίρνω 3 Bespar των 10mg (πρωί-μεσημέρι-βράδυ) και ένα υπνωτικό (Stilnox) κάθε βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ... αποτέλεσμα? Να ξυπνάω πάλι... 
Το υπνωτικό το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να καθυστερεί το πρώτο ξύπνημα κατά μια ώρα περίπου. Ξαναπήγα στον γιατρό και μου άλλαξε το υπνωτικό με μισό Remeron κάθε βράδυ... Είπε οτι ναι μεν είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά φέρνει υπνηλία. Είμαι στη τρίτη εβδομάδα που το παίρνω, ναι με κοιμήζει επι τόπου (δεν είχα και ποτέ θέμα να με παίρνει ο ύπνος άλλωστε, να μην ξυπνάω ήθελα) αλλά τα ξυπνήματα συνεχίζονται. Όπως και η υπερφαγία.
Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω αν τελικά σου έδωσε φάρμακα ποια είναι αυτά και αν έκαναν δουλειά βέβαια.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## nightcrawler

Κοιτα οπως ειπα και πριν , ειναι ψυχολογικο θεμα που παει και καθετε σε δυο απο τις πιο βασικες λειτουργιες του σωματος μας .Το φαι και τον υπνο . Απο μονο του λοιπον ειναι μια εξαιρετικα εδραιωμενη ψυχοσωματικη κατασταση (αυτα μου τα λενε δεν τα λεω μονος) . 
Ειναι λοιπον μια ενεργεια για να ηρεμησει ο εγκεφαλος απο κατι που τον στρεσαρει-πιεζει ή πληγωνει . Ειναι βαλβιδα ασφαλειας ,οπως ειναι και η καταθλιψη. Ακομη και με χρηση υπνωτικων δεν θα σταματησει το προβλημα. Ειναι σαν να βαζεις το δακτυλο σου πανω στη βαλβιδα ασφαλειας και να περιμενεις να δεις τι θα γινει .Μπορει να σου σκασει απο αλλου, σε αλλη "βαλβιδα ασφαλειας" . Μπορει ομως και να ηρεμισεις (αν και δε το πιστευω)...
Τα φαρμακα τα ζητησα εγω πιο πολυ γιατι αυτο το καιρο ειμαι μαλλον σε φαση παλιδρομισης (ετσι το καταλαβενω εγω) Δηλ αρχιζω να ερχομαι αντιμετωπος με το προβλημα και αντιδραω ψυχοσωματικα ως αμυνα. Ο ψυχολογος δεν ηταν πολυ θετικος σε αυτο αλλα τελικα ενεκα και αλλων θεματων (πραγματικα θεματα αδειων κλπ) δεχτηκε να τα ξεκινησω.
Αυτη τη στιγμη συμεριζομαι της αποψεις της allice miller . Αν θελεις διαβασε το βιβλιο της on line εδω : https://www.scribd.com/document/2505...E%91%CE%A3-pdf
Οταν θα εχω συνταγη θα ρωτησω και εγω αποψεις, αποτε θα την δεις

----------


## nightcrawler

Τελικα μου δοθηκε ladose 20mg , αρχικα για λιγο καιρο και πιθανοτατα οταν θα ηρεμησω στα ψυχικα, να παρω κατι ακομη για να εδρεωσουμε και παλι τον συνεχομενο υπνο .γενικα ειναι κατι δυσκολο να αντιμετωπιστει και θελει υπομονη

----------


## Mara.Z

Δηλαδη εσεις πεφτατε για υπνο, κοιμοσασταν, μετα στη μεση της νυχτας ξυπνουσατε για να φατε? και αν δεν τρωγατε δεν μπορουσατε να ξανακοιμηθειτε??

----------


## nightcrawler

ναι και ακομη συνεχιζεται φυσικα.
Συνηθως κανουμε 3 REM υπνους.Συνηθως δεν ξυπναμε αναμεσα σε αυτους .Αλλα ειναι το σημειο που κανεις ελαφρυ υπνο και εκει ειναι που ξυπναω.Πολυ κουραστικο ...

----------


## nightcrawler

Επανερχομαι για να ρωτησω...
Μετα απο 4 μηνες σε ladose η ψυχολογια βελτιωθηκε πολυ. Πιο θετικη αποψη για το σημερα , πιο μεγαλη απαθεια για το αβεβαιο αυριο και γενικα καλυτερη ψυχολογια.
Το προβλημα ομως με τον υπνο συνεχιζει κανονικα. 
Ξεκινισα τα seroquel (ta pio mikra) αλλα μου εφερναν απιστευτη υπνηλια και τα σταματησα (παντα με συνενοηση)
Τωρα ειμαι εδω και 4 μερες σε μιτραζαπινη (15mg) (azapin , remeron) και εχοντας ξεπερασει την υπνηλια ,αντιμετωπηζω μονο την αυξηση του βαρους μου. Μεσα σε 4 μερες η κοιλια μου εχει φουσκωσει λες και θα σκασει.Νιωθω λες και εφαγα τον αγλεορα. Μιλαμε, δυσκολευομε να δεσω τα κορδονια μου! Πηρα 4 κιλα αλλα τα πηρα πολυ αποταμα και ολα στην κοιλια.Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο ;

----------

